# Egg sharing with a twist advice needed!



## elisamarie (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi All!

I am currently acting as a straight surrogate for a fabulous couple and amazing friends.
We have had 6 attempts all resulting in BFN and I was looking to see if there was anything else I could do to help them & I came across egg sharing. Does anyone know if the free ivf would still be possible in a surrogacy situation?
I so want to give my friends the baby they sooooo deserve but know they couldn't afford the cost of IVF.
Any advice would be much appreciated.

Elisa x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't, though the male whose sperm is being used would probably have to freeze samples at the clinic in advance, within usual donor guidelines.  This is because you aren't a couple and to do with STI risks etc.  Obviously, if you've previously been using a clinic and this has already happened it will be okay.

Why don't you try emailling a few local clinics that you know offer egg sharing and asking whether they could do it?  I'm egg sharing but receiving donor sperm and there's no issue with that.  In a way, your situation is similar but you're using a 'known donor' (even though it will be their child).


----------

